# Still hot



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Two weekends from now we have a nice cool front blowing in. Two Mondays from now highs in the low 70’s! FINALLY!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Let me guess, you even got a cushy chair in there?

Use a bow you lazy bazterd!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

growing up on the Oregon coast, deer hunting was drive to the top of a ridge and get out of the truck, at dawn drop off the top and work your way to the bottom, if no deer jumped up then up you went to the top of the next ridge, etc until you pushed a deer out in front of you. usually 100 to 200 yards ahead, running shots almost always.
Sitting in a stand with a scope waiting for a deer to walk up to you does not seem right somehow. Baiting a deer to your hidey hole seems even worse. 
just sayin.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh no, this will be a twenty pager...


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

How about just riding around in a Jeep and whacking them by the 1/2 dozen?

Or feeding at 700, 900, 1100, and 1525 and sniping them from the porch whilst drinking beer and listening to tunes?

Deer need killin’...however.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Deer are varmints in my eyes...tasty ones!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

who said anything about deer or bait?

and you shoot running deer at 100-200 yds almost always... right
go play in the road..


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

shooting running deer at 100 to 200 yards is not uncommon in the western states. And yes I have. Probably couldn't now though. Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

corn apples and a pile of dynamite.... no running....just pick up what you want haha. ive been once id rather fish cause ive got a.d.d.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2018)

The corn I put out is for the squirrels, any deer caught stealing food from the squirrel feeder will be shot on site!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It was 85 degrees yesterday. 57 right now and pouring down. I think we are almost at 20” of rain in the last month.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It was 85 degrees yesterday. 57 right now and pouring down. I think we are almost at 20” of rain in the last month.


We've been getting rain on & off for the last several weeks in the Austin areas.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I bird hunted yesterday, 36 when we started


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes getting cooler... slowly.
had a few mornings in the 40's more cooler weather coming.

they just 5th rowed a bunch of our lease and the future looks good.
deer hunting has been decent and the rut is coming soon.

deer huggers need not apply.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I bird hunted yesterday, 36 when we started


What the hell are you hunting, penguins?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> yes getting cooler... slowly.
> had a few mornings in the 40's more cooler weather coming.
> deer hunting has been decent and the rut is coming soon.


The bucks always rut around the first week of October around here. Noses down running around like eediots.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> Let me guess, you even got a cushy chair in there?
> 
> Use a bow you lazy bazterd!


yes and a cocktail


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> yes and a cocktail


I just shoot them out of the kitchen window while eating Hot Pockets


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What the hell are you hunting, penguins?


Lol
Quail, my bird dog loves it. I had to wear layers and my Columbia bird hunting coat that they dont make any more


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anytide said:


> yes and a cocktail


I understand it got too hot for comfort!


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Years ago, my Aunt Esty had a fine vegetable garden out back between her house and the base of her forested mountain in Webster County, WV. As a kid, I never understood why she took such good care of that garden because she wasn't particularly fond of veggies.

Years later, our family was on her back porch one night during a heavy rain storm. She didn't have electricity in the house("The devil's fire"), but during the flashes of lightening, your could see 10 to 15 good sized deer feeding in her garden. At that moment, all those yummy venison dinners and the loaded 30-06(no scope) that was always beside her rocker made perfect sense. She was a true mountain woman.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

anytide said:


> View attachment 44104


That's a story telling pic right there. Excellent shot


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Post a pic of the "heat wave"


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

40's tonight


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2018)

Wiley showed up this morning and was unsuccesful in stealing yet another chicken from my flock. If he shows up tonight, I’m gonna serve him a heapin helpin of lead poisoning!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 49914
> 
> Wiley showed up this morning and was unsuccesful in stealing yet another chicken from my flock. If he shows up tonight, I’m gonna serve him a heapin helpin of lead poisoning!


I love coyote hunting!! Not quite as much as chasing Tarpon though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2018)

anytide said:


> Yup


Perfect size for a bar b q!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Perfect size for a bar b q!


lol anyone ever eat coyote?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2018)

yobata said:


> lol anyone ever eat coyote?





anytide said:


> Yup


Looks like a pig to me lol!
I have about 60-70lbs to lose before I get hungry enough to eat a coyote lol!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 49914
> 
> Wiley showed up this morning and was unsuccesful in stealing yet another chicken from my flock. If he shows up tonight, I’m gonna serve him a heapin helpin of lead poisoning!


That wasn't a coyote, that was me. Sorry man, I just love me some chicken.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes that's a imported snub- nose coyote and these are are Russian peacocks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I work in the Russian Peacock capital. They are everywhere.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I located a 10 pt'er and going to track it down friday morning.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

devrep said:


> shooting running deer at 100 to 200 yards is not uncommon in the western states.


Up in Maine years ago I stumbled across a turkey shoot where they had a plywood silohouette of a deer hanging on a trolley propelled by a bicycle winch out at 100 yards. One guy pedaled the bike, and the other guy pulled on the zip line to make the target jump up and down.

Groups of three competed at shooting the moving target for a turkey. It was pretty cool.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> View attachment 50326


nice.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

140lb / 5 point
muzzleloader


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2018)

anytide said:


> View attachment 50754
> 
> View attachment 50756
> 
> ...


Nice! Tenderloin, eggs, and tators for breakfast?


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I just shoot them out of the kitchen window while eating Hot Pockets


I use my FIL's wood carving shack, 15 yards from the front door.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Ruffn it at camp,


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

anytide said:


> Ruffn it at camp,


Man, that’s rough!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Still ruff...








Piglet backstrap


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Deer season finale weekend. The wife put a doe on the ground. And that's that.
Ruffin it 2" thick







for the eclipse tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2019)

Caught this little bastard trying to climb a 3’ hog fence to get in and impregnate my big ol’ blue butt sow this morning! Ain’t havin none of those shenanigans! My high quality meat pigs are hard enough to sell! Needless to say, this one is in a much cooler place now!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm sure we've all done more than climb a 3' fence to get some.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2019)

Power of the “P” my friend! He must have been one of those that likes those bigguns!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Only Boatbrains would stop a male from going "hogging"


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2019)

Almost felt bad for the little fella... Almost.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 76940
> 
> 
> Caught this little bastard trying to climb a 3’ hog fence to get in and impregnate my big ol’ blue butt sow this morning! Ain’t havin none of those shenanigans! My high quality meat pigs are hard enough to sell! Needless to say, this one is in a much cooler place now!


Honestly though, how many of us have risked violence for love?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

James glock-blocked the poor pig.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

BassFlats said:


> James glock-blocked the poor pig.


That is just f'ing funny


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> That is just f'ing funny


Quite possibly one of the greatest lines ever!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Man I wish I had that Glock-block line when I was still a cop. Pure gold.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you. I'm here all week. Make sure you tip your waiters and waitresses.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

@anytide 
Got those plot sowed?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

all is green and the lil bucks are frolicking.
cameras are looking good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Let’s see some cam shots!!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

that bear is the north gate guard.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2019)

Got your bug suit and camo thong ready for bow season yet?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sweet tender, f , out of dry sausage.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I got a coyote problem I'm about to handle tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Got your bug suit and camo thong ready for bow season yet?


no, just ass-less chaps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2019)

anytide said:


> no, just ass-less chaps.


I’m pretty hard core, but this is just... DAMN!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I want to know more about that bear.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hes pretty shy actually.... looking away in this pict.
but his big brother far left is pretty outgoing. 









and not a big fan of bear proof feeders.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

well the feeder is bent back into shape ish and its still hot.
but its pig time...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2019)

Cowboy cobbler baby!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

show off....


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2019)

anytide said:


> show off....


A country boy can survive!

maybe not the heart attack though


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> A country boy can survive!
> 
> maybe not the heart attack though


My guess is blocked arteries, or insulin resistance will get most of us, way before tetowaki or zombies LOL.

I don't have any game cams but here are a couple shots from the front yard.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> View attachment 97996
> View attachment 97998


Can I come to your house at the end of March?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

yobata said:


> Can I come to your house at the end of March?


Come on


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> Can I come to your house at the end of March?


Or mine. I'm swamped with the damn things.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

YUM!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Or mine. I'm swamped with the damn things.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

yobata said:


> Can I come to your house at the end of March?


Screw that - I will be there saturday!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> Or mine. I'm swamped with the damn things.


I'll be there Sunday after LH's on Saturday.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

3.5 yrs 
5 point
140lbs
muzzleloader


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Bring me some loins!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Bleyd peas crnbrd


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got a shot of a decent buck on my way in to the office. A perk of working outdoors in the country. 
Cooling off a little...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

55
Sprinkles


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Hunted last weekend and had the hot doe in my area. I had a spike trying to get up on her right under the stand but the doe wasn’t having it which I got a laugh out of. Then the spike got ran off by a bigger buck that never gave me a clean shot on the other side of the creek.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anytide said:


> View attachment 101650
> 
> 55
> Sprinkles


Looks like a skunk ape at the end of the trial. Choot it!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## InletRat (Aug 17, 2008)

Had 5 all day sits split between a local wma and some federal land. Saw a ton of hogs, 2 spikes, a four point and 6 does. Pretty discouraged... I’m a subpar hunter but damn! Thinking about Georgia next year. If anyone knows of a 200-300 acre lease opening up in souther ga (preferably max 4hrs from New Smyrna) please dm me.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Where were u approx .


----------



## InletRat (Aug 17, 2008)

Southeast Volusia/ Northeast Brevard. The wma harvest board was hot the week before but I drew the second gen gun and I think 1 deer was taken. The fed land was archery only, they don’t have a board but it sounds like it was extremely slow as well. I actually hunted that two weekends and only hogs were taken by the guys I talked to out there. I was on really good sign and it’s seemed by the sign that there might be some chasing but all the does were solo...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

It's early yet.
Temp/ rainfall will change things some.
Second rut. Is coming for your area?


----------



## InletRat (Aug 17, 2008)

I thought maybe the cold snap we had would kick it off. They moved pretty good in the afternoon with cold and rain in the mornings the first couple days but got slower and slower as the time went on. I’m all out of hunts now so it’s time to transition to ducks/snipe. This will be my Chesapeake’s first season so I’m pretty excited.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice! That was worth the price of admission!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Following the trail of donuts you left behind.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't waste donuts.

your a donut....


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh! That's a cop? I thought it was a bear!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

3 point
15" spike
150lbs
3.5yrs


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Heavy


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Good shooting tide


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Shot some wood ducks then went hog hunting this morning. Pretty productive for both. No guns used on the hogs.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Practiced social distancing over the weekend...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Apparently not hot enough, we need it to get at least 133 degrees for a few months.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I feel guilty that I forgot turkey season opened on Sunday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BrownDog said:


> I feel guilty that I forgot turkey season opened on Sunday.


I get to see a lot of wildlife out here.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I gotta get up to @LowHydrogen shouse and get a long beard or two.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> I gotta get up to @LowHydrogen shouse and get a long beard or two.


Saw some last week, but just toms. Had to quit with the cracked corn, the deer wouldn't leave it alone, and my dogs were going ape in the middle of the night driving me crazy.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> Saw some last week, but just toms. Had to quit with the cracked corn, the deer wouldn't leave it alone, and my dogs were going ape in the middle of the night driving me crazy.


Put some back out, shoot me a pm with your address and I'll be there on the weekend.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

tom tom tom
Opening morning at camp a member scored a double.
Single shot in hills. Co.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

stud


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I know the road you got them on...did you at least get out of the truck to shoot?

LOL.

Great hunt tide.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’ll bet a case of beer that this is the highest temp I see all year on North Padre.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

that shitz is broke.....


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

This thermometer registers highs and lows only. Current temp is skewed due to the need for the mercury to raise the blue part. I reset on 1 Jan every year and record the annual record. It has been in this location since 2006 and today is one of the highest temps I’ve recorded. Highs and lows read by the little blue balls...which I also find entertaining.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats cool
90s today
70s tomorrow


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Surffshr said:


> I’ll bet a case of beer that this is the highest temp I see all year on North Padre.
> View attachment 128100


Just so we have an accurate starting point - which temp are you referring to: 94 or 96? Cause it is showing both. Or is that shiz broke.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Faaack !
Costs $20.00 to sit outside....
Dam things need a coin slot.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anytide said:


> Faaack !
> Costs $20.00 to sit outside....
> Dam things need a coin slot.
> 
> View attachment 128392


Come get my sprayer and commit genocide!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey @anytide ...here is an idea for you


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm ready
Got some appateasers on now.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> Hey @anytide ...here is an idea for you
> 
> View attachment 129692


I stopped eating pit bull years ago.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Do these really work? do they work for noseeums too?



anytide said:


> Faaack !
> Costs $20.00 to sit outside....
> Dam things need a coin slot.
> 
> View attachment 128392


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

they work very well. for noseeums too.
no breeze is where they work the best.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

bermuda said:


> Do these really work? do they work for noseeums too?





anytide said:


> they work very well. for noseeums too.
> no breeze is where they work the best.


They really do work well! I once had some blood suckers get in my tent. I lit both mine up and within a couple short minutes they were trying to get out, I opened the zipper and the bastards were gone just a few minutes later. Damndest thing ever! Won’t go to the woods without one, EVER!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The Fin said:


> This stuff is great!


The one that smells like dirt works even better than the original flavor


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

The Fin said:


> This stuff is great!


cool thanks i'll check them out


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Cool tonight


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice shot, maybe a hair back but nice!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

exit hole billy.

wont sit still.......


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

bermuda said:


> Do these really work? do they work for noseeums too?


….and deer will walk right by a blind with one going inside with the windows open, pretty amazing.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

In the yard. Not quite ready.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Turkey poppers


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

DuckNut said:


> The one that smells like dirt works even better than the original flavor


Hi - is there a trick to using these things? I got the regular OD green one and fired it up last night on the porch with no breeze - no effect, it even was pulling them in instead of running them off lol. I know it was working - could see the glow and smell the new pad......


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

bermuda said:


> Hi - is there a trick to using these things? I got the regular OD green one and fired it up last night on the porch with no breeze - no effect, it even was pulling them in instead of running them off lol. I know it was working - could see the glow and smell the new pad......


I always place mine on the ground so the fumes rise. It does take a few minutes for it to start working: maybe 5 minutes.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

DuckNut said:


> I always place mine on the ground so the fumes rise. It does take a few minutes for it to start working: maybe 5 minutes.


I tried it again yesterday and it worked better - what i did different was fire it up before the bugs got bad (sunset) and placed it on the ground - when they got bad they pretty much stayed away. So my lesson was don't let them establish a beachhead - gotta head them off at the pass lol.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

😁


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> 😁
> View attachment 160532


Nice plot! We need rain bad over here, seeing that water standing makes me jealous...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh yeah!✊🏻🇺🇸


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats Anytide on your hunt!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Bite it.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

@anytide, from now on known only as the guy who shot Derek Jeter.
Those who know, know!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anytide said:


> Bite it.


Didn't really know how to tell you without hutting your feelings that the steak was pretty chewy.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Try this.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anytide said:


> Try this.
> View attachment 161484


Now you're talkin'


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Where's the old No. 7?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

drank it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Mass suicide?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I expect a deer or hog pic next!😉 perfect afternoon for it!👊🏻


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anytide said:


> View attachment 162379


Nice shooting lane.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks like ya done got out doe’d!😉🤣🤣🤣


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Turkey jerky


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I can’t believe season starts this month already…


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

About that time…


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Great view! Bow season just opened in bama too!


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Little cast and blast


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Anytide sent me a picture of the doe he shot yesterday. Told him I would post it while he was butchering.

Congrat Anytide!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations to ANYTIDE on his potential State record buck


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

your a donkey.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

This will get your grill sparked


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Monster


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Just babies this evening for me, no shooters


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I snuck in and grabbed @Tripletail trail cam card.

Shame he was sleeping.




















He probably feels like that doe right about now.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Definitely haha


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Upper 30s tonight


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Deer processor in MI


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Real foggy here too in the am*







*, still a good view, this was my evening view


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tripletail said:


> Real foggy here too in the am*
> View attachment 190328
> *, still a good view, this was my evening view


That is going to ring your ears.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

I wear muffs with my 7mag, supersonic round will ring em anywhere haha


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

😜


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Evil haha


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Was


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Deep fried snake bite.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

here fishy fishy


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice plot 
whats your 20 ? approx.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Baldwin County al near i10


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Been fighting off mosquitoes here in eastern NC the last few days..


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

pretty country there, cypress swamp ?
yeah its warm again. cool down next week.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Yep I sat this afternoon too, super windy here, bunch of fawns and yearlings playing in the food plot, no bucks, hopefully with the front....


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Busted out the big girl for a last ditch effort on the last day. Mid to upper 70s and this SW wind for the last week has not been good to me..


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sweet view!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

put the phone down.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Get em!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sharing a recent pic of Anytide doing the two things he likes most: enjoying fish whistles and hunting with his new pup.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

your a donkey.......


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Posting a pic @Sublime sent me as he is having trouble posting from his phone.

Nice doe Sublime


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

somebody's gettin' a piece of ass


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

mid 60s here in eastern NC this morning 🥵


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice !!


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

My opening day nanny doe, old girl is going to be some fine sausage


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

@anytide has been quiet because it’s hunting season Ya’ll. But check out this dandy buck he got!🤣


----------

